# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  عاجل((2010)) عام استخراج النفط من الأردن ...!!!!

## N_tarawneh

سرايا - عصام مبيضيين – كشف نقيب الجيولوجيين خالد الشوابكة في مؤتمر صحفي اليوم ان الارادة السياسية لاستخراج النفط موجودة الا ان العراقيل الادارية هي السبب في تأخير ذلك 
وكشف الشوابكة انه و في عام 2010 سيبدأ الانتاج في مجال استخراج النفط من الصخر الزيتي الذي من المتوقع ان يصل انتاجه الى ما يقرب من 100000 برميل يوميا مما يعني اكتفاء للاردن و دعما للخزينة بما يقدر ب 33 مليون دينار سنويا  

و عرج الشوابكة على موضوع النفط الذي صوره شخصيا في بئر السرحان (4 ) و أكد الشوابكة ان عدم العناية في بعض الآبار النفطية أدى الى تراجع انتاجها منتقدا الاتفاقيات التي وقعتها الحكومة مع شركات اجنبية كامتيازات للبحث و التنقيب مؤكدا على ضرورة ان تكون مثل هذه الاتفاقيات اتفاقيات شراكة لضمان حقوق المواطن في ثروته الطبيعية 

كما انتتقد الشوابكة عدم استخراج الثروات المعدنية  والنحاس تحديدا مؤكدا ان الاردن يملك ثاني اكبر احتياطي بعد الولايات المتحدة من هذا المعدن مؤكدا ان هنالك لوبي يعمل على عرقلة استخراج النحاس الذي تصل قيمته الى اكثر من ( 7 ) مليارات دولار بحجة ان ذلك يضر بالبيئة. 

*الخبر / نقلا ً عن سرايا نيوز ...*

----------


## ajluni top

:SnipeR (51):   :SnipeR (51):  

صب قهوه يا مجحم

صرنا خلايجه

انا ابا جمس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## منار المومني

شكرا نادر ......يا رب  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله بس يطلع فائدة من الحفر وان يخرج النفط من سباته العميق في النهاية

----------


## باريسيا

*[grade="808080 008080 32CD32 00BFFF 4169E1"]ان شاءالله 

المملكه الاردنيه بمعناها مملكه 
احنى عنى اكتر من اي دوله خليجيه ..
بصبر بتفرج ياجماعه ..
احنى عنى سياحه اقوى من الدول الخليجيه وعنى اثار ولله الحمد والشكر 
وهيها فرجة وعنى نفط ..

بس تعرفوا ياشباب شو .؟
لو الايدي العامله الزايده عنى ومن غير حاجه او بالاحرا مافي شي من غير حاجه بس شباب البلد اولا 
لو شبابنا بالجد بيدوروا على شغل من اي مطرح بالمملكه ويسوق حاله باي دوله اخره ويشد ايده بصرف ويتبسم وبيحكي بقلبه بتهون ، وان كان صاحب الشغل مش ولا بد معاملته او اي زبون للعمل بيضحك ويمتص غضبه وغضب الي حوليه لعاش وكانه بدوله غريبه عنه بس تفكيركم الله الهادي ..

الحمدلله بشره حلوه من صاحبها وناقلها 
وبليز دايما" بشرنا هيك على طوال 
يعطيك العافيه ويسلمو اديك ..[/grade]*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> صب قهوه يا مجحم
> 
> صرنا خلايجه
> 
> انا ابا جمس


عفّـــــــــــــــــــــيه ...  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

ان شاء الله خير ؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ياخبر ابيض !
الله يبشرك بالخير يا نادر 
بس الخبر اكيد ؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الله يجيب الخير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ما بصدق الا حتى اشوف بعيني انه صرنا دولة نفط غير هيك المتهم بريء حتا تثبت ادانته والاردن بريء من النفط!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> شكرا نادر ......يا رب


إن شاء الله ...

يسمع منك ربنا يا منار ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما بصدق الا حتى اشوف بعيني انه صرنا دولة نفط غير هيك المتهم بريء حتا تثبت ادانته والاردن بريء من النفط!!


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> ان شاء الله بس يطلع فائدة من الحفر وان يخرج النفط من سباته العميق في النهاية


ملاحظة / ما بدي أحلف يمين / طريق الكرك بإتجاة البحر الميت والأغوار / تحديدا ً في منطقة تسمى بالذراع / نستطيع مشاهدة الزيوت الصخرية ترشح من بين الصخور وبكثافة عالية جدا ً ... :Eh S(2):  

ليش ما يستغلوا ويستثمروا فكرة الصخر الزيتي ويتم التعامل معها على أساس أنها واقع مفروض / خلو الشعب يتنفس يا عالم من شأن الله ... :Eh S(2):  

شاطرين بس يبيعوا / أمس تم بيع مينا العقبة مع واجهة بحرية كاملة تتجاوز الـ 6 كيلو متر / لمصلحة من هذا وما هو العائد والفائدة المرجوة للموأطن المغلوب على أمرة ...!!!؟؟؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ملاحظة / ما بدي أحلف يمين / طريق الكرك بإتجاة البحر الميت والأغوار / تحديدا ً في منطقة تسمى بالذراع / نستطيع مشاهدة الزيوت الصخرية ترشح من بين الصخور وبكثافة عالية جدا ً ... 
> 
> ليش ما يستغلوا ويستثمروا فكرة الصخر الزيتي ويتم التعامل معها على أساس أنها واقع مفروض / خلو الشعب يتنفس يا عالم من شأن الله ... 
> 
> شاطرين بس يبيعوا / أمس تم بيع مينا العقبة مع واجهة بحرية كاملة تتجاوز الـ 6 كيلو متر / لمصلحة من هذا وما هو العائد والفائدة المرجوة للموأطن المغلوب على أمرة ...!!!؟؟؟


الله يعين!!

والله الأردن بلد خير لو يتم الإستثمار!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الله يعين!!
> 
> والله الأردن بلد خير لو يتم الإستثمار!!


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ...

بدنا نفط يا عاااااااااااالم ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي نادر 

الله يسمع منك 

وموضوعك حلو وبتمنى منك المشاركة اكثر 

وأبهرتنا بأبداعاتك الحلوة

----------

